# Available in Dayton, Ohio & surrounding area's



## Welder30 (Nov 29, 2005)

2000 GMC 2500 4x4 with 7'-6" Curtis w/ Lenox 350lb spreader. email [email protected] or call 937-418-3909 or 937-773-1490 (ask for Tony)

Can probably get another plowman that has a new dependable truck with salt spreader as well.


----------



## Troybaseball21 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Troy, Ohio*

I live in Troy, Ohio. Would be willing to help if you needed it. email me at [email protected], or cell 937.875.1143 Thanks, Adam I have a 2003 Dodge 2500 4x4 with Hiniker V-Plow and am soon getting a salt spreader.


----------

